# How to open SSH



## hhhhwwww (May 7, 2021)

After reading some tutorials, Can edit carplay.ini withXshell to achieve full screen, but need to open SSH first.
I can't work with Xshell.
How to Open SSH ? 
Thanks!


----------



## hhhhwwww (May 7, 2021)

In the old i-step (18-03 i-step and before) open ssh is esay ,only use UDS message 31 01 A0 B0 , but it is not effective on after i-step 18-11.


Some clues about UDS message of openSSH is : '31 01 fd 2e ff ff ff ff ' Get seed , and '31 01 fd 2f 00 + key' Send Key .

I would prefer that anyone help me how to get more materials for learning and research .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In Pre 18-11 firmware, it was easier to open SSH, but it was NOT a simple short UDS message and UDS message "31 01 A0 B0" is to Close Telnet, not Open Telnet. With new firmware, only possible with L5 Security Key.


----------



## hhhhwwww (May 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> In Pre 18-11 firmware, it was easier to open SSH, but it was NOT a simple short UDS message and UDS message "31 01 A0 B0" is to Close Telnet, not Open Telnet. With new firmware, only possible with L5 Security Key.



Thanks for your criticism and correction.

The right UDS is '31 01 FD EE 38' ----- it open ssh, but clear v850 data .
Anather UDS is '31 01 10 0E' -------it activate app-mode , and open ssh .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hhhhwwww said:


> Thanks for your criticism and correction.


There was zero criticism in anything I wrote. I only provided some clarity about your issue.


----------



## marko19636 (9 mo ago)

per favore qualcuno conosce la password per inserire ssh su nbt evo?


----------



## marko19636 (9 mo ago)

please anyone know the password to enter ssh on nbt evo?


----------



## marko19636 (9 mo ago)

with what program i enter nbt with putty i can't


----------

